# Is this normal?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Three options: suck it up, talk to your BO or leave.

If you don't want people feeding your horse, you have to let them know. If you want a reason to give, tell him his diet is regulated or he bites or something.

I have to wonder why they would lock him out of his stall though. Could they be sticking another horse in there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I didnt know people were feeding him, their schedules are opposite to mine and I haven't been there to see it to ask them not to, just found out in a recent conversation. I would never feed or touch anyone's horse without permission from the owner first, I thought that was what you were supposed to do.

I believe he is locked out of stall so he can't go to bathroom in there, but I pay extra for the in and out so he is not out in hot sun all day, and can go out when he prefers at night, because of his eye. He prefers to stay in during the day.

I did talk to BO about locking him outside and she knows about his eye and has talked with the Vet, she said she wouldn't do it anymore, so I thought it wasn't being done anymore. I was surprised to find it was still going on.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You are right - people really shouldn't feed a horse without the owners permission. I find though that unless there's a big deal made out of it, sometimes people will do whatever they want anyway. They really should have asked, and you didn't know not to tell them. If you want them to stop, next time you see them ask them to stop. If you're afraid that they might be offended, tell them his diet needs to be regulated or he bites or something that makes them think its a big deal. I totally understand not wanting someone feeding your horse unknown things! I wouldn't like it either.

Can you put up a sign or take away the chain that blocks him from coming in? She could have forgotten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

1. At my barn, yes this is normal. It completely depends on the place. If you're worried about it I would just put a sign outside his door asking people not to feed him. 

2. I've never heard of someone not using shavings. It'd bother me that his stall was chained off though. Have you asked the BO if there was a reason for this? I'd make it clear that this is a big deal for your horse and he needs to be able to go in. 

I'd try to resolve these things before looking around for anther place. You sound like a responsible boarder that they'd like to keep around.

ETA: just saw there were replies- I had this thread up on my phone before any replies (and I didn't just read them all so sorry if something was answered)


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I will probably make a small sign to put up and just say that he can't have treats by hand, no matter how much he begs LOL, so as not to offend anyone.

I called her when I saw the chain up, she admitted putting it up on purpose, I reminded her nicely that I didn't want him locked out, she said okay, but she's said that before, and she acted a little guilty because she said but what are you doing here today, did you have a day off, so I guess she didn't expect me there and thought she wouldn't be caught doing it. I'm just wondering if I should trust her word now, I can't be there everyday to check. I should also mention, when he was locked out, 15 minutes after I got there was a huge thunderstorm with lightening, he would have been stuck out in it if I hadn't happened to be there, kind of worries me. And believe me, I know I probably worry too much, horses are pretty resilient.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is he turned out with other horses, or by himself? If he's with others, there's a reason for the chain across the doorway; the BO doesn't want all the horses in the barn, milling around.

There's no way to turn him out and let him have access to his stall unless the stall has a private paddock attached to it. If that's the case, I don't see why she's keeping him out.

The no shavings thing would bother me. It's much easier to keep a stall clean with bedding, plus it's less harsh on the horse.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

He has a private paddock attached to his stall. Only him no other horses have access. The shavings thing does get to me. Easier to clean up, urine doesn't pool on floor, etc. Before I moved him there, I did say that I wanted shavings, she said she would if it didn't work out with no shavings, I said it wasn't working out without shavings but she's a little stubborn and now refuses to put down shavings, she will not allow me to buy my own and put them down either. I'm trying to weigh pros and cons to see if moving is right to do, trying to prioritize what is most important for horse.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I also should have added, that I do appreciate this is BO's place and she certainly doesn't have to change how she runs the place to suit me. I'm just trying to get input on whether the things that are bothering me are things that would concern others or am I expecting too much, before I make decision to move or not. I worry that she is just yessing me and will do what she wants anyway, then trust because an issue.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder IF there is no shavings HOW the BO cleans up the pee? As for the dust good shavings don't produce all that much of dust. I'd try to talk to BO.

As for feeding and messing with the horse while he's in his own paddock if you don't like it that much I'd first warn the BO, and 2nd would put a sign "No feeding, he's on special diet". Although personally I don't see it as that big of a deal (at least petting him), as long as they are gentle and give him good stuff (and he's not a biter) - you can consider it as an extra-training to communicate with other people. 

Does he has ANY shelter in his paddock at all? If not then you have to be very firm with BO that he MUST have an access to the stall during a day to get some shade.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

All of those things would definitely bother me. My yearling is prone to choke so I have a sign on his stall door that specifically says, "Do not feed me treats - I choke!!" Maybe you could do the same? I definitely don't need him choking while I'm not there. No one at the barn would even know what was happening, unfortunately. That and my yearling tends to get lippy with treats. I don't need someone teaching him bad habits and me having to constantly correct them.

Have you asked her why she cuts his stall off during the day? If you pay for it, he should have access to it 24/7. Your horse is suffering at her expense, unfortunately, because it seems like she wants less of a mess to clean up. As long as the shavings aren't dusty and there's good circulation in the barn, there should be no respiratory issues there. 

Hope you get everything worked out.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

There is a small tree in back of paddock that gives some shade for limited part of day, unfortunately does not help him with bug situation that really bother him. Urine is swept out the door of stall into paddock. He is locked out only because of going bathroom in stall. I don't like hand treats, but in a bucket is fine, he tends to get mouthy and I don't want to encourage it, that is why I'm concerned about friends, children etc. who are not horse people giving him treats by hand.

And I do like shavings in a stall, I really do.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sunnylucy said:


> There is a small tree in back of paddock that gives some shade for limited part of day, unfortunately does not help him with bug situation that really bother him. Urine is swept out the door of stall into paddock. He is locked out only because of going bathroom in stall. I don't like hand treats, but in a bucket is fine, he tends to get mouthy and I don't want to encourage it, that is why I'm concerned about friends, children etc. who are not horse people giving him treats by hand.
> 
> And I do like shavings in a stall, I really do.


Sunny, I'd approach your BO with all the concerns. No shade on hot days is the biggest no-no to me. And no, what you have there is not normal. At least not in those barns (both - cheap and expensive) I've been to.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't have shaving in my stall but the stall is on dirt, not mats. Who has only mats in a stall? All I see is a stinky mess and pressure sores.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

KigerQueen, your post just got me thinking, he has been sensitive on his right side like he's sore, but no visible injury or other symptoms, vet just checked him. I know he loves to lie down, maybe the mats are causing some soreness, its not major, but when I groom him he pins his ears so I have to be gentle. I hadn't thought of that as a cause.


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

At our barn, the rule is that you don't pet other people's horses and you certainly don't give them treats! Now if a couple of owners are standing around chatting and the horses are in turn-out or on a lead, etc. we all touch each other's horses, but the management doesn't want people going up and down the rows using it as a petting zoo. LOL


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have boarded in a cuple of different places and rule of thimb is: yes you can pet (not sit there for 2 hours but in passing) other people horses if they did not care. I never feed someones horse unless I know its ok. I don't mined if people pet and give small treats to my mare as she is not mouthy. BUT I don't like people feeding my horse or messing with her without my permission. The ONLY reason I have ever gone into someone's horse's stall is because something happend (ex got cut bad, no water, is colicing) and I call/ get someone asap.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I would move my horse.
You have already stated what you are paying for and she is not giving that to you. She clearly does not plan to change because she does it anyway when you are not "supposed" to be there. From what you have said I don't think yhou will get her to change for you.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The first part happens at my barn. It's a rather large facility (76 stalls) and has a therapy program, so there are often lots of children that like to pet and feed the horses. My horse is in the back, so I don't think he gets much of it though. We have had people put up signs asking not to feed treats and AFAIK they've been respected.

The second part would really bother me. Both for not using shavings and for the horse being locked out of the stall. And sweeping the urine out into the paddock isn't sufficient- there needs to be something there to soak it up. You want to talk about respiratory problems- breathing ammonia all day will do it. Your horse is also likely to get urine scald on his legs from the urine bouncing back up when there's no bedding. I'd sit down with the BO let her know that those 2 things MUST be fixed. If she agrees, plan on making a few unannounced visits during the day over the next 2-3 weeks to make sure it's being properly executed (be sure to check that the urine soaked bedding is actually getting removed, not just covered up with new bedding). If she doesn't agree or doesn't execute as agreed then start looking for somewhere new.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the good advice, and confirmation of what I was thinking.
Long story short, I went this afternoon and he was locked out again along with all of the other horses who were stall offenders. I called and asked for an explanation, was told it was for today to dry out the stalls because of the urine (ammonia) smell build up. I suggested that was why shavings were used to soak it up so it doesn't become an issue. She stands by her position that shavings are bad for horse's lungs and she won't use them. So I respect that its her barn, her rules, so I will be taking a look around at other places.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There are other things to use besides shavings. Straw, pellets and paper all work. Hell even dirt is better than just mats.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder if the other boarders know that their horses are being locked out?


----------



## Red Pepper (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it's very common to have barn owners try to cut corners to save money, and it's usually your horse that loses. I've had my own problems with my horse not having enough feed, without my knowledge, so I know how it feels, to think your horse has been mistreated when you are paying well for him to be treated well. I'm on a waiting list now to move. My horse nearly starved for 3 weeks without my knowledge, and I can't wait to get her out of the place I have her. But I have to wait until there is room elsewhere. A pretty facility does not mean conscientious barn owners. Having round pens and indoor arenas and jumps does not necessarily indicate a place your horse will be put first. She may well starve to death before you even realize it. Ok, I'm venting. Sorry.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Those two things - people feeding the horse without permission and the BO sneaking around behind your back - would prompt me to move.
Regardless of the shavings thing, which, whatever it's her barn, I don't like people doing things with my horse without authorization. This is why, although people call me snobby, among other things, I choose to use my money to pay for board at an excellent facility with great people. And yes, it is expensive.
However, that being said there are expensive places which also give poor care. But paying lots of money IMO does give leverage to ask a bit more of the facility and people than a mom and pop, at cost operation.
Good luck on your barn search and even if you do have to look at more expensive places to make it work, sometimes they do allow you to work off board - ask when you are talking to the BO. Lots of places are happy to have someone to clean stalls for a few hours on a Sunday for reduced board.

ETA to answer your original question, unfortunately yes it is the norm in boarding to deal with sneaky crap. It's also unfortunate that a lot of people don't notice, or choose to put up with such behavior, instead of demanding change or leaving. So it just continues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would move. Your horse should not be locked out of the stall you are paying for. The fact that you cannot put down shavings or straw is ridiculous. Maybe the BO is afraid she will get stuck mucking out the shavings or straw. No one should be feeding your horse treats without prior permission.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Red Pepper said:


> I think it's very common to have barn owners try to cut corners to save money, and it's usually your horse that loses. I've had my own problems with my horse not having enough feed, without my knowledge, so I know how it feels, to think your horse has been mistreated when you are paying well for him to be treated well. I'm on a waiting list now to move. My horse nearly starved for 3 weeks without my knowledge, and I can't wait to get her out of the place I have her. But I have to wait until there is room elsewhere. A pretty facility does not mean conscientious barn owners. Having round pens and indoor arenas and jumps does not necessarily indicate a place your horse will be put first. She may well starve to death before you even realize it. Ok, I'm venting. Sorry.


That happened to my mare. I finally just moved her without a trailer when she was standing above her fetlocks in water. The day I left I found my full bail (I was buying my own food) was covered in mold, and my mare went from a body score of 5 (1 being almost dead 10 being a cow) to a low 3 from the end of November to just passed christmas. Had to walk her 7 miles along a city street just to get her out of there. The place that starved her was a beautiful place, but the care was non existent. the place i moved her too fed their own hay but it was the smallest two flakes a day I had ever seen. she is now in a place where she gets fed 4 times a day


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I would move if I were you. You cannot trust your BO's word. How can you trust that she is doing anything you want or don't want her to do? I just came from a crappy barn situation where I had a dozen or more red flags that I chose to ignore. I wish I had not. You need to be able to trust the people who care for your horse when you are not there. Good luck.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly? I'd be looking for another place.

The no shavings thing is WRONG. The pee is pooling, staying wet and he has no place to lie down except in puddles of pee. And if you don't mind paying for them, or if your pricing is such that it is normal to expect shavings? Then you are getting shafted here.

And Stall Pro has minimal dust anyway.

I would not be quite as upset over the feeding deal IF they were only horse people and not visitors and every Tom **** and Harry as it sounds like it is here.

As for being chained out? I would have ripped chain off if had to use truck to pull it off.

You are getting done wrong, period. And worse? So is your horse.

Get him out of there.


----------

